# sketh means



## Karina (Brazil/Portugal)

Hello to everyone!! 
Could someone tell me what this sentence means please?
"me berdepses...eisai sketh panemorfh"

 thank you very much, euxaristw para poly!


----------



## Tetina

Karina (Brazil/Portugal) said:


> Hello to everyone!!
> Could someone tell me what this sentence means please?
> "me berdepses...eisai sketh panemorfh"
> 
> thank you very much, euxaristw para poly!


 
Hey, Karina. Nice to .... "see" you!
It means "you confused me... you are pure beauty". More correct is "sketi omorfia" or "sketa panemorfi" even better "apla panemorfi".


----------



## Karina (Brazil/Portugal)

Hey Tetina you are so lovely  Thank you again!!

Ahh, now i know what the sentence means and thank you for gimme some examples and translation! 
but i don't know how can i use the word apla or sketi!
Could you gimme some more examples whit apla and sketi?
Please!! 

Thank you again dear... Tetina!! xD Mats Mouts!


----------



## ~ceLine~

As I know "apla" means "just" .. Am I right?
"*apla teleia*", *just super* .. As I know, we can use it like that but I've no idea about thr other _=P_


----------



## Tetina

Well, let's see how to explain it in simple way...
*Apla = simply, just, only, plainly*
*sketos(m) / sketi (f)= pure, unmixed, straight*

We use "sketos/i" to say that someone has one quality not more nor less than what you mean:
eisai _sketi_ omorfia = just beauty
eisai _sketos_ belas = you are just trouble
eisai _sketos_ vlakas = you are just stupid

"Apla" we use it to show our intention to speak simply, without many words:
eisai _apla_ panemorfi {you don't find many words to express her beauty}. May I add here that _panemorfi_ means "the most beautiful of all" and that's why is a big compliment without needing any more words.

- What happened? I don't see you good.
-eimai _apla _kourasmeni = I'm simply/just tired

_apla_ thelo na po....= I simply/just want to say...

But be careful: when you want to order you drink/ food *unmixed* you use "sketos/i"
sketos cafes= black coffee {without sugar, milk etc.}
sketi vodka = vodka without juice/ice tec.
sketi makaronada = spaghetti without sauce

You cannot say in any case "aplos cafes", "aplo tsai", "aplo whisky" etc.

I hope you understood...
It's difficult to explain when you are native speaker!

Ta leme (= see you)
Filia, kali mou. (=kisses, my dear)


----------



## Karina (Brazil/Portugal)

Tetina you are a perfect teacher!!
I understood everything that you explained to me... Thank you to give me your time to teach, to explain!
Thank you is no enough... now i know how to use these words thank you again!

And thank you to Celineee to try explain it to me!!  thank you fili mou!

Thank you to both of you!!

Ta leme... polla filakia se sena! * Mats Mouts!! xD


----------



## ~ceLine~

Yes Tetina, thank you, really super explanation.!

(Filakia polla Karinaki mou =D)


----------



## Tetina

Ααα, τίποτα (=nothing). You are both welcome.


----------

